# Pull-backs Into Sweet Racers



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had these sittin' around for a couple of years now and with everyones inspiration I decided to give it a go. These were a couple of pull backs that I found on the bay and have less than ten bucks total. The chassis' I found at a garage sale for four bucks apiece and included bodies. So the low buck, high entertainment project is in place. I like the white one, the yellow I don't care for. It actually looks better in pic than real life. It may get a new color but I hate to give up the graphics as I can't print decals due to my printer being ill. I used the wheels off of the pull backs as they are pretty cool. You have to grind about 1/8 inch off each rear end to keep them under the body and look correct. I am putting the oval track together so I should be running them soon.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The wheels look really good there -- Smokey Hughes rides again! :thumbsup:

Removing the paint on those is a ----- by the way; If you change the color on the yellow one I'd recommend just spraying over the top and saving yourself a headache.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed X2 with Doba. Paint removal is not worth the aggravation!! BUT, if you do paint it, make sure you prep the body really good.. I had fisheye problems on the one I did.. and trying to clean up that mess only led to 2 other issues.. Hilltop is the man with the answers.. Hope he chimes in with his "ancient chinese secret" of JL body prep to avoid them nasty paint flaws! The pull back wheels look great. I didn't have much luck drilling the axle holes to fit a tjet. How much grip do they have??


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I really haven't had any problems with the pinesol bath and paint problems. I will leave them as they are for now. I do have a new Testors spray system that I would like to try out. I need to fill my co2 tank so the "brush" can get some work. I am waiting for my unemployed check to surface. In the meantime I am working with what I got. Tons of track and tons of time until the new job is secured. David,


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No ancient secret and not the answer man, but I appreciate the comment Sltman. I give it up on stripping em. If I was going to repaint one of those, I'd take some fine grit 600 to 1000 wet/dry paper and watersand off the logos' and numbers, lightly scuff the rest of the body to give your paint something to stick to, spray some primer for color coverage to make the base uniform, then spray your color. I've got a 000 steel wool pad I also use to help with scuffing. Nothing heavy as this will scratch the body and shiney paint will show the marks. Now Bob...the stripmaster...zilla uses a few other chemicals, ELO for example. I think these things are painted with a pure lead polyurathane concrete Kryptonite steel base mixture...RM
P.S. Some of you other experts please chime in here!!! I'm always willing to learn myself.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Some of the hardest stripping bodies are the TYCO's. The red, white, and blue superbirds have lots of paint. Many layers. The Flipnose Belair's have many layers of paint also. Most I will leave alone unless I got lots of time.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

stripping these IS a bugger. i've used PineSol on the couple of Fairlanes I've done. one was done as a straight beige street version, the other i hacked off the roof and did a copy of a friend's convertible. there's a thread on the 'vert here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177143

and i'm attaching pics of the beige one.

most fun i've had with one of these, though... i raced one just like the yellow one in your pic on an Aurora chassis with wide wheels and weighted fronts in a NASCAR-format race. this was on an 8-lane routed trioval with banked turns. when I was on the red (outside) lane, a corner marshal standing at the end of the bank said that watching me in the bank, I was bouncing the rear bumper along the wall for most of the turn... I don't think I was lifting at all for that turn; if I was, it was for a split second at the entry...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice Rick*

Nice Rick..
Very nice...

Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*76 times the fun x 2 = two Cool cars*



noddaz said:


> Nice Rick..
> Very nice...
> 
> Scott


I was going to say that also...beige street version looks very Kewl Rick

David,

That pair of #76 cars looks great. Nice old body style for sure. :thumbsup:

Bb


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

These look great! I have seen these pullbacks on ebay before and wondered how well they would convert to a T-Jet. Were they a lot of work to convert?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Two screws.. that's it.. Same bodies, same post locations... Easy peasy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have not had the pleasure of the RRR wheels but with only grinding a littlebit off the rear axles it was easy. I can't wait to really hop them up. ParkRNDL, That is a good looking car. Very much deserving to be copied. David


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While the RRR wheels are surely beautiful, they do have issues. They are prone to wobbles and out of roundness that can make higher speed running an impossibility. I buy alot of them, for shelf queens and slow driving like I do, they are do-able. For 3.50 a set with tires, they are a decent buy. The final value of these wheel sets will depend on your purpose, of course. For racing, I'd look elsewhere. For looks, they're awesome!!



















UtherJoe


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice sidepipes. I am not a circut racer. I have had the pleasure to talk to VJ on the phone. I do have a 15" outside lane 12" inside oval on a 4X8 and trying to get some friends to race. The 1st grader will always race. I got in a bad way and sold all off my aluminum wheels for the sprint cars. Damn, they are nhard to find noe. I gotta get a job and get some of the ones of the bay from the guy that sells them and the only place I can find them. Any help on aluminum wheels would be awesome. Like these.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Two screws.. that's it.. Same bodies, same post locations... Easy peasy!!:thumbsup:


Cool!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

DING DING DING. Just apply new graphics


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn,
I should have kept that first couple of JLs.  Can't recall how many of those I stripped.  rr


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

You did a great job with the change over. How do the wheels spin ok or wobbly? The repainted one looks great, Now I have to repaint mine with a drab 60's color. The color really hit it on the repaint. Good job gents!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

HadaSlot, Those are some good looking sprint cars!!! Can I ask where do you get the bodies??? RM


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought mine from Wert-Wert AKA RRR a few years ago on ebay. Haven't seen any since. Those paint jobs are not mine.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice looking fairlanes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> You did a great job with the change over. How do the wheels spin ok or wobbly? The repainted one looks great, Now I have to repaint mine with a drab 60's color. The color really hit it on the repaint. Good job gents!


I haven't repainted anything. They are stock so far. When I get a job I will go the RRR wheel route. The pull back tires are untrue and the axle holes are way off center. They look real cool though. I've been sanding them and they are a little better.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice pair Dave! I trashed mine trying to strip it... I used oven cleaner, which works nicely, but you need to monitor the progress alot. I forgot and turned the bodies into soft, white mush.


----------

